# Freezing freshly roasted beans



## ddoyle (Sep 6, 2017)

As I am going on holiday soon for 17 days I want to make sure that I have fresh beans to brew when I get back.

So would it a good idea to roast them now, put in a sealed bag (ziploc) and freeze to use on my return back?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Just roast them now and bag them up. They'll still be fresh in 17 days. You could even try to use the water bath air displacement method used as an alternative to vacuum sealing in sous vide cooking to remove as much air from the bag as possible.


----------



## ddoyle (Sep 6, 2017)

Rob1 said:


> Just roast them now and bag them up. They'll still be fresh in 17 days. You could even try to use the water bath air displacement method used as an alternative to vacuum sealing in sous vide cooking to remove as much air from the bag as possible.


Hi Rob1, I'm not familiar with the water bath air displacement method, where can I find details?


----------



## ddoyle (Sep 6, 2017)

ok, just google it and got the answer, its so simple. Great idea, thank you


----------

